# 461 Visa TIMELINE OR ANY UPDATES 2017



## ash2312 (May 22, 2017)

Hi all,

Keen to hear anybodies recent stories and processing times for their 461 NZ Family Relationship visa?

My application was lodged on 27/03/2017.

Regards.
Ash


----------



## lovenz (Jun 25, 2017)

Mine was lodged on 22nd March no updates yet


----------



## AngelPinay21 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi, I just got my visa grant yesterday with my kids. Lodged my application Feb13, 2017.


----------



## kytran_8 (Aug 24, 2017)

*461 stream*

hi AngelPinay 21, what a good news, congratulations. i begin to search this sc and try to figure out how to do. in my understanding, 2 forms 147 and 80 are required and stuffs from check list? are there anything i need to put in? i am a newbie and have no idea how to do it properly. did you document by yourself or thru agent? . i am from Vietnam, my daughter is a NZ citizen at birth (2002) and she returned VN when she was 1 month old and live with us since. highly appreciate for your shares.Tks .


----------



## AngelPinay21 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello Kytran_8, 

Your grant should come soon. You should double check your countries check list and follow the requirements indicated. In the Philippines checklist, there is no form 80, I did not include that form I just don't know if it is included in your country's checklist. I did not use an agent as it is expensive. My situation is very complicated as my kids are not my partners. I just followed the checklist and provided as much proof that we are in a continuous relationship. I am still legally married in the Philippines, but i was abandoned separated for 10 years. Regardless the visa is approved. We also submitted Statutory Declaration 2 of his friends and 3 from my side. Phone records, itinerary, wester union receipts. pictures etc. Just message if you have any questions. Good luck just be patient it will come. 

Regards, 
Anny


----------



## kytran_8 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Anny, wonderful for you quick response that's amazing. as you said that the NZ citizen is your partner and your kids included in the application? correct if iam wrong. from my case, my 14 yrs old is a NZ citizen and my wife and I will apply for 461. so in this case, i donot think i need to use Statutory Declaration form, right? one more thing, you apply online or hard copies. sorry for asking lots but i am just at the the beginning stage, not doing anything particular just try to understand how 461 works. thankyou very much Anny


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Any update guys ?


----------



## AngelPinay21 (Dec 8, 2016)

kytran_8 said:


> Hi Anny, wonderful for you quick response that's amazing. as you said that the NZ citizen is your partner and your kids included in the application? correct if iam wrong. from my case, my 14 yrs old is a NZ citizen and my wife and I will apply for 461. so in this case, i donot think i need to use Statutory Declaration form, right? one more thing, you apply online or hard copies. sorry for asking lots but i am just at the the beginning stage, not doing anything particular just try to understand how 461 works. thankyou very much Anny


Dear kytran_8,

Hi, yes my kids was granted as well, 5 years multiple entry in Australia. For your question of the statutory declaration, if the requirements indicate that you should include statutory declaration(s) you should follow the requirements. Anything that could help your application, you should include it in your application. I applied in the designated office in manila as they indicated on their website. I submitted hard copies as for this visa application in manila, it is only through VFS for visa sub class 461. I hope this information helps you.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Any update or visa grant news here?


----------



## Canuck707 (Oct 20, 2017)

Keen to hear if anyone has been granted a visa recently and how long their wait was. I lodged my application in Sydney mid-April and I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

*461*

I logged my application on 3rd Apr 2017, i do not know when i can get my VISA


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi, I have logged my application from Thailand on 3rd Apr 2017. still waiting for Visa. do not know when i will get that


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

anybody get visa applied during Apr 2017 under 461 categories?


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

me too haven't heard anything. i logged my application in early Aprill 2017


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm a bit in shock, less than a week after applying I'm already approved. Just have to show proof of health insurance at arrival. Lodged in Ottawa, Canadian citizen. Though I did live in Sydney as a permanent resident as a child... that must have helped?!


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

I think for high risk countries they are taking much longer time.. which month & year you applied..? However people like us waiting from more than 10 months.


----------



## Canuck707 (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow! I'm gutted I didn't apply before I left Canada now. I've been waiting 10 months with a straight forward case.


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

manimehra22 said:


> which month & year you applied..?


Literally last week. I still can't quite believe it. I took about six months getting everything together and making sure it was perfect but didn't think I had any prayer of even getting it in 2018.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Any update gyus?


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

They have again changed the timelines. now it's 14 to 23 months 

461 New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary) 14 months	23 months.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

chanika said:


> They have again changed the timelines. now it's 14 to 23 months
> 
> 461 New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary) 14 months	23 months.


They changed it last month on 16 feb.. now they will change it again in few days..

The point is 14-23 months mean is to wait for 5 year visa in 2 years processing time.. completely shitt system..

My medical going to expire in first week of may.. seems like they will ask it again and i have to pay it again.. paid for 9 months health insurance insurance already for nothing.


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> They changed it last month on 16 feb.. now they will change it again in few days..
> 
> The point is 14-23 months mean is to wait for 5 year visa in 2 years processing time.. completely shitt system..
> 
> My medical going to expire in first week of may.. seems like they will ask it again and i have to pay it again.. paid for 9 months health insurance insurance already for nothing.


Yes this is totally a shit. why did you paid for health insurance before u go there?, MY health insurance policy will start when I get the visa. and every 3 months I postponed the start date of that by sending them a mail.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

chanika said:


> Yes this is totally a shit. why did you paid for health insurance before u go there?, MY health insurance policy will start when I get the visa. and every 3 months I postponed the start date of that by sending them a mail.


My case officer requested me to do the health insurance for minimum 12 months. So i did it and paid $955 to iman health insurance.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

ash2312 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Keen to hear anybodies recent stories and processing times for their 461 NZ Family Relationship visa?
> 
> ...


Hi Ash
Did you get your visa or still waiting like us?


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

*frustrated*

I am becoming incredibly impatient and frustrated with the wait time on the 461 visa.
How is it that permanent residency applications are processed between 8 and 9 months yet a TEMPORARY 5 year visa is taking 14-23 months?!?!?! It's absolutely insane! I guess they're favouring PR visas over temp ones?
I wonder if the changes to the 457 visa meant more people were opting for the 461 instead, hence the wait time I don't know.
My partner is from NZ, I am from the UK. Currently on a 457 which expires in August this year. We applied for the visa in June, so it's been 10 months so far. 
I've seen posts in other forums where people have passed 14 months and still haven't been assigned a case officer&#8230;
My bridging visa comes with travel limitations meaning I am unable to leave the country in August onwards. This proves to be a problem as I have family coming to visit and we plan to travel to NZ.
Praying for a good outcome but my patience is wearing severely thin now. 
If anyone has recently had their visa approved recently, or have at least been assigned a case officer, please reply - I'm searching for success stories but unable to find any ☹

ALSO: will i need to apply for my Aus and UK police checks again? The immi website states the certificates must be from the issue date of the visa back 10 years? My certs were provided around this time last year...


----------



## canuck888 (Apr 19, 2018)

laurenk I applied in June as well and still no word, not even a case manager. I'm applying for my 2nd 461 visa so thought the process would be quick, but unfortunately not. Super frustrating that the processing times keep changing, when I applied in June it was 90% processed within 9 months, which has now passed. If only there were a way to get onto them. I've emailed and gotten no response. 

Just a heads up, if you do need to travel you can apply for Bridging visa B - which allows you to leave for up to 3 months at a time (with a good reason). I had to head back to Canada twice now, once for a wedding and once for a family emergency. It costs $140, but might be worth it. Good luck!


----------



## irelasol (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Guys 


just wondering if you could update with how long your visa grants took? was anyone onshore when they applied?

thanks


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

irelasol said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> just wondering if you could update with how long your visa grants took? was anyone onshore when they applied?
> 
> thanks


Nop, still waiting for a news. its been one year now.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Still waiting for outcome.. immigration and embassies are on sleeping mode..


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

canuck888 said:


> laurenk I applied in June as well and still no word, not even a case manager. I'm applying for my 2nd 461 visa so thought the process would be quick, but unfortunately not. Super frustrating that the processing times keep changing, when I applied in June it was 90% processed within 9 months, which has now passed. If only there were a way to get onto them. I've emailed and gotten no response.
> 
> Just a heads up, if you do need to travel you can apply for Bridging visa B - which allows you to leave for up to 3 months at a time (with a good reason). I had to head back to Canada twice now, once for a wedding and once for a family emergency. It costs $140, but might be worth it. Good luck!


Ahh ok great, thanks for the bridging info!

Keep us updated with your visa and i will too


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

irelasol said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> just wondering if you could update with how long your visa grants took? was anyone onshore when they applied?
> 
> thanks


I'm at just over 10 months now and applied in Sydney


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

*Processing time update*

The processing time was updated a week or two ago to 75% within 14 months and 90% within 17 months.
They updated it again yesterday (weird of them to update twice in two weeks). It now shows 75% in 13 months and 90% in 19 months.

Not sure if that's good or bad news to be honest


----------



## timmy31 (Jun 28, 2018)

We submitted end of March 2017. So 15 months now. Applied in Australia. Currently 90% of applications processed in 15 months. Immigration have just advised us that we will be assigned a case officer within the next few months. We will then still need general processing of the application to occur. 

Is there anyone whom applied earlier than us and still awaiting a case officer?! Would love to know.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Applied in april 2017. Still waiting. 
Asked for medicals,pcc and health insurance but all expired now.. waiting for grant. 15 months going to be completed next week.. don’t know how long more they gona take..


----------



## timmy31 (Jun 28, 2018)

manimehra22 said:


> Applied in april 2017. Still waiting.
> Asked for medicals,pcc and health insurance but all expired now.. waiting for grant. 15 months going to be completed next week.. don't know how long more they gona take..


Have you had a case officer assigned yet? If so how many moths after you applied??


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

timmy31 said:


> Have you had a case officer assigned yet? If so how many moths after you applied??


Hi.
Yes my case officer assigned after 2 months of lodgement. She requested for one extra document and also 12 months health insurance. I am emailing her from last 2 months but got automatic reply from her email that 'she is long leave'. my case is pending because of her holidays. Don't know when she will be back.


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi , Im happy to inform that I got my VISA letter just now. exactly after 15 months. Thank you all who gave me more information and discussed with me about the visa matters. 
I wish you all Good LUCK.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

chanika said:


> Hi , Im happy to inform that I got my VISA letter just now. exactly after 15 months. Thank you all who gave me more information and discussed with me about the visa matters.
> I wish you all Good LUCK.


Great congrats chanika..
Really happy for you...
Did they ask you medicals or anything again or just straight away you got your visa..??


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> Great congrats chanika..
> Really happy for you...
> Did they ask you medicals or anything again or just straight away you got your visa..??


they did not ask any additional thing. but i have to activate my health insurance.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

chanika said:


> they did not ask any additional thing. but i have to activate my health insurance.


Yes as per visa condition you must have valid health insurance when you enter australia.. even on airport they may be ask you..

So you got your decision AHC Thailand or from New delhi high commission?


----------



## chanika (Dec 29, 2017)

manimehra22 said:


> Yes as per visa condition you must have valid health insurance when you enter australia.. even on airport they may be ask you..
> 
> So you got your decision AHC Thailand or from New delhi high commission?


yes, I have to activate the insurance policy. I got it from AHC Thailand.


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Posted my application to the Sydney office. Received an email saying it's waiting to be collected at the GPO office. Is this right? Did this happen to others?

Sorry, I'm just stressing a bit.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

jakep88 said:


> Posted my application to the Sydney office. Received an email saying it's waiting to be collected at the GPO office. Is this right? Did this happen to others?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just stressing a bit.


When and where did you post? Where are you currently located?


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

manimehra22 said:


> When and where did you post? Where are you currently located?


I got an email saying they have received it. My bridging visa has been granted so all good. Now comes the waiting game.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Waiting is too long mate.. good luck..


----------



## ryanb (Nov 21, 2018)

I applied in June 2017 and am still without a case officer/any updates other than my initial bridging visa. Anyone else still waiting a similar length of time? 

Annoying thing is, I'm planning to head back to the UK for a year with my partner in May 2019, what happens if they still haven't got around to my application?!


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

ryanb said:


> I applied in June 2017 and am still without a case officer/any updates other than my initial bridging visa. Anyone else still waiting a similar length of time?
> 
> Annoying thing is, I'm planning to head back to the UK for a year with my partner in May 2019, what happens if they still haven't got around to my application?!


I applied on 20th June 2017 and still waiting also. Very frustrating!!
If you apply in Australia, you must be in Australia for the visa to be granted.
Looking at the wait times of 18-20 months, fingers crossed you should have got it by then.
I need to travel to NZ in Feb but it's only for a week. My lawyer told me we will apply for the no travel ban to be lifted but not until 3-4 weeks prior to travel dates...


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Processing times have been updated - 75% in 17 months, 90% in 21 months.....


----------



## ryanb (Nov 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> I applied on 20th June 2017 and still waiting also. Very frustrating!!
> If you apply in Australia, you must be in Australia for the visa to be granted.
> Looking at the wait times of 18-20 months, fingers crossed you should have got it by then.
> I need to travel to NZ in Feb but it's only for a week. My lawyer told me we will apply for the no travel ban to be lifted but not until 3-4 weeks prior to travel dates...


We applied in the same week! Amazing that neither of us haven't heard a thing yet. Getting permission to travel is surprisingly easy though, I've gone overseas three times while I've been waiting, just fill out the Bridging Visa B application form and pay the fee, job done


----------



## gambom (Nov 28, 2018)

I will share my experience. 
I am NZ citizen and my wife is only NZ resident. We applied for the NZ family visa at the end of May in 2018 in NZ (not in Aus), we got contacted by the case officer around late October, and everything was completed by mid November.

Seems applying in NZ was quicker than applying in Aus, but then again everyone has different circumstances so cannot be sure which factors sped up in my case.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi guys,

I applied my 461 visa application in mid March 2018 onshore, only got emails informing me that payment was charged and also a bridging visa A was granted. other than that, nothing...no further update, no case office either. 

I know the processing time is getting longer and longer, but sometimes i still feel frustrated. :-( 

Anyways, feel happy for those who had already got their 461 visa approved, hopefully some good news will come soon in 2019.


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Kaitlin_Y said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied my 461 visa application in mid March 2018 onshore, only got emails informing me that payment was charged and also a bridging visa A was granted. other than that, nothing...no further update, no case office either.
> 
> ...


I applied in June 2017 and still nothing so i'd say you've got a long wait ahead of you yet. Some people randomly got theirs granted within only a few months but i believe they have been in asia


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Has anyone got any updates, good or bad????? Approaching the 18 month mark now, getting so bored of the wait!!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Has anyone got any updates, good or bad????? Approaching the 18 month mark now, getting so bored of the wait!!


No news either laurenk, it's extremely frustrating. 
Even an email telling us of further delays would be better than absolutely nothing. 
I'm now back on a no travel Bridging Visa and just hope that I won't have to leave the country for family emergency or the like


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

We applied in the same week! Amazing that neither of us haven't heard a thing yet. Getting permission to travel is surprisingly easy though, I've gone overseas three times while I've been waiting, just fill out the Bridging Visa B application form and pay the fee, job done







[/QUOTE]

Same here Ryan I've been overseas three times and no problems getting the BVB. I'm always aware of the processing time of that tho and how it would make it difficult to get home quickly if I needed to


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Processing time updated..
19-22 months &#55358;&#56693;&#55358;&#56693;


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

manimehra22 said:


> Processing time updated..
> 19-22 months ����


Are they processing any at all?


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi there people I've applied my 461 Visa application through Immigration Lawyer located in Australia in beginning of March 2017 (its been 22 months) to New Delhi HC. haven't heard anything back. Just had received one email in March 2017 about PCC and health checkup. That's all. Haven't heard anything since then. Anyone in here like me.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sourabh said:


> Hi there people I've applied my 461 Visa application through Immigration Lawyer located in Australia in beginning of March 2017 (its been 22 months) to New Delhi HC. haven't heard anything back. Just had received one email in March 2017 about PCC and health checkup. That's all. Haven't heard anything since then. Anyone in here like me.


I applied in mid april 2017 through Sydney based MARA agent at AHc new delhi.. i just received medical and pcc email in may 2017. Then received health insurance requirement email for 12 months in mid june. Received interview call from my CO in mid October 2017. After that not heared anything.. my agent said they are harassing all 461 visa applicants for no reason.

As you crossed 22 months already try to lodge a online complaint or ask your agent he will do it.. also check your private msg INBOX.. can't share some details here in the post..


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

manimehra22 said:


> I applied in mid april 2017 through Sydney based MARA agent at AHc new delhi.. i just received medical and pcc email in may 2017. Then received health insurance requirement email for 12 months in mid june. Received interview call from my CO in mid October 2017. After that not heared anything.. my agent said they are harassing all 461 visa applicants for no reason.
> 
> As you crossed 22 months already try to lodge a online complaint or ask your agent he will do it.. also check your private msg INBOX.. can't share some details here in the post..


Weird, when they called and told me I needed health insurance proof that was the end. I had the electronic visa.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi there I cant send any private message as I am new member and didnt get any message from you.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 28, 2018)

And BTW I only have paid 1 month Health Insurance too. My agent only asked me to pay for 1 month health Insurance.


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

You need to have continuous health insurance coverage on the 461 unless you're from a reciprocal country, which India and Canada aren't.  But you don't need it until you get on your plane.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes I know that. But I wonder why it’s taking so long to finalise my application.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 28, 2018)

It’s Christmas and New year Holidays too my immigration lawyers will be back in office in 2nd week of January so have to wait till den. Then I’ll be lodging complaint.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Check your profile you’ll find private msg there..


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 28, 2018)

manimehra22 said:


> Check your profile you'll find private msg there..


Private messages says 0 inbox and 0 sent.


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sourabh said:


> Private messages says 0 inbox and 0 sent.


It's okay you can msg me so i can reply to you.. want to discuss something related to 461 visa as we both applied in AHC new delhi..


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Why oh why are we having to wait so long?!? ARGHHHHHHHHHHH 19 months now and i'm getting so impatient!


----------



## rhmc (Aug 12, 2018)

True, this is a pain. We have been waiting since Aug 2017 and under bridging visa, I can't even find a job. When we logged our application processing time was saying 7-11 months. Now it looks like no visas have been granted since.


----------



## Mags_nzukinoz (Jan 11, 2019)

We are almost at 20 months wait now! Hoping it won't be to much longer.


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

rhmc said:


> True, this is a pain. We have been waiting since Aug 2017 and under bridging visa, I can't even find a job. When we logged our application processing time was saying 7-11 months. Now it looks like no visas have been granted since.


Do you think potential employers are shying away because you don't have a new visa? Or do they not know that?


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Mags_nzukinoz said:


> We are almost at 20 months wait now! Hoping it won't be to much longer.


Oh no!! That doesn't make me feel confident about my visa coming through soon. Have you heard anything at all? I applied June 2017


----------



## rhmc (Aug 12, 2018)

Canaus said:


> Do you think potential employers are shying away because you don't have a new visa? Or do they not know that?


I would say so, yes Eg. Seek website actually uses a third party company to check your visa details and send this to the employer before they decide whether to contact you or not.


----------



## tomar1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I logged my 461 visa application onshore in Sydney. I got an email confirming my application has been received, as well as my bridging visa.

My question is: is it possible to view the 461 visa application in my ImmiAccount online? I logged into my ImmiAccount and tried to import my application, but I got a message saying this application cannot be viewed online....

In this case, how do we get updates about the application (e.g. case officer, medicals, police check requests)? Do they only communicate by email?

I would really appreciate if someone could give me some more clarity, 

Thank you!


----------



## rhmc (Aug 12, 2018)

tomar1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I logged my 461 visa application onshore in Sydney. I got an email confirming my application has been received, as well as my bridging visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm not too sure if it is possible as I couldn't import either.
Same thing here, applied in Sydney, onshore, the only message that I've got from them was the bridging visa A, except for that nothing else.
As much I understand, we should wait for the case officer be assigned and contact asking for complementary docs.


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

tomar1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I logged my 461 visa application onshore in Sydney. I got an email confirming my application has been received, as well as my bridging visa.
> 
> ...


If you used a lawyer/migration agent, you won't be able to import your application. I used a lawyer and faced the same problem. They also applied via post (why, i'll never know!!!) so i'd imagine that will also prevent me being able to import my application


----------



## Zozo (Sep 25, 2018)

The migration agents would have applied by the post as this is the only way to apply (as on the immi website) you can’t apply online for this.

Will also be why you can’t track it online too


----------



## manimehra22 (Oct 12, 2014)

New processing time updated 21 months for 90% applications


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

Just wondering for those who have been waiting for at least 20 months, have you been contacted by case officers recently? or still heard nothing....


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Kaitlin_Y said:


> Just wondering for those who have been waiting for at least 20 months, have you been contacted by case officers recently? or still heard nothing....


I'm on over 19 months and have heard NOTHING! How long have you been waiting now?


----------



## Michelle_27 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello all,

I just received my Visa Grant today!
Date of lodge: Oct 10, 2018


----------



## Gygbyte (Jan 28, 2019)

You mean your visa was granted within 3 months? Wow


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

Michelle_27 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my Visa Grant today!
> Date of lodge: Oct 10, 2018


Hi Michelle, I have some questions and hope you could answer them if that's alright.
1) did you apply onshore or offshore (is it your first time applying for sc461)? 2) did you apply by yourself or through an agent? 
3) do you have any kids?

btw, HUGE CONGRATS!!!
thanks


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

laurenk said:


> I'm on over 19 months and have heard NOTHING! How long have you been waiting now?


I have been waiting less than a year, as far as I know, there are some people who applied in 2017 (just like you). so just hope to know if there's any good news.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Kaitlin_Y said:


> Just wondering for those who have been waiting for at least 20 months, have you been contacted by case officers recently? or still heard nothing....


I have still heard nothing
Application July 2017


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Michelle_27 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my Visa Grant today!
> Date of lodge: Oct 10, 2018


Thanks for letting us know Michelle, congrats.

I'm guessing this was not in Australia? Otherwise it seems like bad news for those at the bottom of the pile


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

Michelle_27 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my Visa Grant today!
> Date of lodge: Oct 10, 2018


Hi Michelle,

Are you sure it was subclass 461 visa?  This is just a very big luck to get this visa that quickly! Congrats!

Where did you apply?

Which documents did you provide with the application?

Did the officer asked for any further docs?

Thanks you!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Serg said:


> Michelle_27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


It does not sound like this was a 461 visa


----------



## Mags_nzukinoz (Jan 11, 2019)

Still waiting here.. applied may 2017. Haven't heard anything apart from email when they received it.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 28, 2018)

I have crossed 23 months today on 461 application. It's with AHC New Delhi. Still in process no email nothing from Immigration about finalizing my application.


----------



## ecobubble (Oct 31, 2018)

Applied May 2018 and have received application received email and nothing else. I have called a few times just to double check but there is no one to ask in the nz family dept. 
I've also just applied for work rights on my bridging visa & was told it would take 4 weeks - 6 months for this. Does anyone know if this sounds like a legit waiting time or just a staff member at immi being unhelpful/caring? 

I have stressed how much the anxiety of not being able to work for increased time (processing was down to 11 months when i applied and is currently 21 months) is having a negative effect on my life. I hope someone super compassionate picks up my application. 😣😣


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

Michelle_27 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just received my Visa Grant today!
> Date of lodge: Oct 10, 2018


Had anyone heard from michelle_27? Would be great to hear her story!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

KC24 said:


> Michelle_27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


I believe Michelle is either mistaken or trolling us


----------



## LPJelly (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi guys!

My husband and I have applied for a 461 Visa in December so we'll definitely be on the bottom of the pile.

I'm reading a lot of extremely long wait times, wow! We've done everything via an agent in Germany, she mentioned the quickest 461 she's ever had granted was within 8 weeks. If that's true, michelle_27 might not be trolling us!

Hope you guys are getting your Visa's soon!


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

They've upped the wait time from 18-21 months to 18-23 months. Very frustrating as i was close to the 21 month mark, where i'd be able to obtain info from immigration. But no, they just keep pushing and pushing it!


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

Some good news for once, I arrived in Melbourne today, sailed through customs without even showing proof of health insurance and the city is just as amazing as it looks online.


----------



## Daniaquinno (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello guys!

I have a couple of questions for those who applied ONSHORE:
1) Did you guys get work restrictions or full work rights? 
2) What was your previous visa when you applied for the 461 visa?

I’ll apply by the end of April and I currently hold a Visitor Visa Subclass 600. As my current visa has work restrictions I’m concerned that my Bridging Visa will also come with work restrictions. As the processing times have been so long I’m worried about not being able to work for a long time. 

Thanks for those who reply! 🙂


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

My first 461 visa was granted within two weeks.
I have not heard of any other rapid processing times in the last two or three years...
Good luck everyone!



LPJelly said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My husband and I have applied for a 461 Visa in December so we'll definitely be on the bottom of the pile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Good news!


Canaus said:


> Some good news for once, I arrived in Melbourne today, sailed through customs without even showing proof of health insurance and the city is just as amazing as it looks online.


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Daniaquinno said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a couple of questions for those who applied ONSHORE:
> 1) Did you guys get work restrictions or full work rights?
> ...


I was on a sponsored 457 visa, appleid for the 461 then when my 457 expired, went directly onto the bridging visa. The bridging visa came with the exact same work restrictions as the 457 so luckily i kept my job, it just meant i couldn't work elsewhere. I know of other people who have gone on the bridging visa and the working conditions are not being able to work which would be awful.
I think it all depends on what restrictions you are currently on. my work restrictions is 8107 i believe??


----------



## annageno (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi all,

was anyone granted Bridging visa A with no working rights? If so, did you apply separately asking for permission to work showing financial hardship? and how did it go?


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

I was on ETA 601 visitor visa and applied for 461 onshore, the condition on my current BVA is no work rights, but I can study without limitation. so I guess if you are currently on visitor visa then your BVA will have the same restrictions as the previous visa. I have heard someone applying another form to have the work restrictions removed but you have to prove the financial hardship.



Daniaquinno said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a couple of questions for those who applied ONSHORE:
> 1) Did you guys get work restrictions or full work rights?
> ...


----------



## annageno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kaitlin_Y said:


> I was on ETA 601 visitor visa and applied for 461 onshore, the condition on my current BVA is no work rights, but I can study without limitation. so I guess if you are currently on visitor visa then your BVA will have the same restrictions as the previous visa. I have heard someone applying another form to have the work restrictions removed but you have to prove the financial hardship.


Thanks for sharing your experience. This is also what I heard... you will get the same conditions are on the current visa. 
Yes studying without limitation comes at a cost... it's not free. I would rather working than looking at the ceiling or studying and spending money I don't have. Do you know anyone who applied to get the working restrictions removed? I wonder how difficult are they making it...


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry, I don't know anyone who did it. Anyways, it costs nothing giving it a try (just need to provide some paper documents). I totally understand how hard it is not to have work rights and just sit there waiting for your visa to be granted especially the processing time now takes up to 2 years. :-(



annageno said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. This is also what I heard... you will get the same conditions are on the current visa.
> Yes studying without limitation comes at a cost... it's not free. I would rather working than looking at the ceiling or studying and spending money I don't have. Do you know anyone who applied to get the working restrictions removed? I wonder how difficult are they making it...


----------



## annageno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kaitlin_Y said:


> Sorry, I don't know anyone who did it. Anyways, it costs nothing giving it a try (just need to provide some paper documents). I totally understand how hard it is not to have work rights and just sit there waiting for your visa to be granted especially the processing time now takes up to 2 years. :-(


Thanks Kaitlin,
can you tell me when did you apply and how long it took to get the 461?
Also, did you provide police cert and medical after? or was it all together with your first application?


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

I haven't got my 461 visa granted yet, applied in March 2018 onshore. Still waiting.......



annageno said:


> Thanks Kaitlin,
> can you tell me when did you apply and how long it took to get the 461?
> Also, did you provide police cert and medical after? or was it all together with your first application?


----------



## annageno (Feb 23, 2019)

Kaitlin_Y said:


> I haven't got my 461 visa granted yet, applied in March 2018 onshore. Still waiting.......


Oh wow, that is already 1 year. I will also apply onshore and hope for the best.

Thanks again for getting back to me on my Q.


----------



## irelasol (Apr 19, 2018)

Any news for anyone ?..I'm hitting the year mark soon myself. Applied onshore. Very frustrating as we are living on one wage with a child. I know about the hardship option but we have savings and we are holding onto it the put towards a home 

Just wondered did anyone get any news?
Thanks


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

No news...
Sigh



irelasol said:


> Any news for anyone ?..I'm hitting the year mark soon myself. Applied onshore. Very frustrating as we are living on one wage with a child. I know about the hardship option but we have savings and we are holding onto it the put towards a home
> 
> Just wondered did anyone get any news?
> Thanks


----------



## ryanb (Nov 21, 2018)

Just an update from me:

I received a request for more information (new police check, evidence of Medicare) on Friday 15th April. Application submitted in June 2017. After receiving a call from the department and asking a few questions, it seems that the process from here is quick and straightforward. 

For those of you saying you have recently applied or are around the year mark, buckle yourselves in for a long wait! Remember you can easily get a Bridging Visa B for overseas travel (I have done this 3 times) and you can write to the department for permission to work. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

ryanb said:


> Just an update from me:
> 
> I received a request for more information (new police check, evidence of Medicare) on Friday 15th April. Application submitted in June 2017. After receiving a call from the department and asking a few questions, it seems that the process from here is quick and straightforward.
> 
> For those of you saying you have recently applied or are around the year mark, buckle yourselves in for a long wait! Remember you can easily get a Bridging Visa B for overseas travel (I have done this 3 times) and you can write to the department for permission to work. Best of luck to you all.


Great news, congrats on the progress! Just a couple of questions for you if you wouldn't mind answering?

What date in June did you apply?
Did you use a migration agent/lawyer?
Can't believe they asked for a new police check - so cheeky considering we have to get one to apply, then you need another one because they're taking so long! Was it checks for all the countries or just oz?


----------



## ryanb (Nov 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Great news, congrats on the progress! Just a couple of questions for you if you wouldn't mind answering?
> 
> What date in June did you apply?
> Did you use a migration agent/lawyer?
> Can't believe they asked for a new police check - so cheeky considering we have to get one to apply, then you need another one because they're taking so long! Was it checks for all the countries or just oz?


Hi Lauren,

Always happy to answer any questions 

My application was received on 19th June 2017, which is around the same time that you applied I believe? Hopefully you will be contacted soon.

I did not use an agent or a lawyer, did everything myself.

I actually forgot to send my Australian police check when I first applied, which is why I needed a new one. But the check from the UK which I originally submitted was perfectly fine.

Feel free to ask anything else


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the update Ryan,
so great to hear there's movement! 
I applied July 2017 so this is the first positive thing I've heard in a while.
I'd echo what Lauren said... Cheek to ask for new police checks..But still better than more waiting. Was it for each country again?(I had four different police checks)
+1 for the bridging visa B - I've had multiple also and it's been rapid processing each time with no questions



ryanb said:


> Just an update from me:
> 
> I received a request for more information (new police check, evidence of Medicare) on Friday 15th April. Application submitted in June 2017. After receiving a call from the department and asking a few questions, it seems that the process from here is quick and straightforward.
> 
> For those of you saying you have recently applied or are around the year mark, buckle yourselves in for a long wait! Remember you can easily get a Bridging Visa B for overseas travel (I have done this 3 times) and you can write to the department for permission to work. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

Processing times now 21/25 months


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

KC24 said:


> Processing times now 21/25 months


Just saw that! I wanted to SCREAM!!

I'm 3 days behind ryanb's application date so fingers crossed i won't need to wait until July/August for the visa!


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

laurenk said:


> KC24 said:
> 
> 
> > Processing times now 21/25 months
> ...


Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## e.ennaira (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi guys. 
I am currently on student visa but like to lodge visa 461 within this week. Is anyone here on student visa before too when they lodge the application onshore?


----------



## gambom (Nov 28, 2018)

annageno said:


> Oh wow, that is already 1 year. I will also apply onshore and hope for the best.
> 
> Thanks again for getting back to me on my Q.


Seems a lot of people applying onshore are waiting very long. I applied offshore in NZ around May 2018 and the visa was granted in Nov 2018. I think the onshore queue is very VERY long


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

ryanb said:


> Just an update from me:
> 
> I received a request for more information (new police check, evidence of Medicare) on Friday 15th April. Application submitted in June 2017. After receiving a call from the department and asking a few questions, it seems that the process from here is quick and straightforward.
> 
> For those of you saying you have recently applied or are around the year mark, buckle yourselves in for a long wait! Remember you can easily get a Bridging Visa B for overseas travel (I have done this 3 times) and you can write to the department for permission to work. Best of luck to you all.


Hi Ryan,

Any updates? I still haven't heard anything!


----------



## ryanb (Nov 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> Any updates? I still haven't heard anything!


Morning Lauren,

No updates since I sent them my police check (last Tuesday). I'm moving back to the UK for a year in just 3 weeks so I'm hoping they get a move on, and then they can hopefully get around to your application. There must literally be one person in the office or something!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> ryanb said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update from me:
> ...


No new here either &#128542;


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vinny85283 said:


> No new here either &#128542;


When did you apply Vinny?


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

ryanb said:


> Morning Lauren,
> 
> No updates since I sent them my police check (last Tuesday). I'm moving back to the UK for a year in just 3 weeks so I'm hoping they get a move on, and then they can hopefully get around to your application. There must literally be one person in the office or something!


Gahh how annoying! I'm sure they'll give you an answer before you go to the UK. If not, you'll have to wait until you return to oz for it to be granted, right?
Do you know if there's a time limit on how long you can spend in the UK while you're on your 461? I can vaguely remember my lawyers telling me i can go to the UK for two years, then would have to re-apply for the 461 to come back or something?!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > No new here either &#128542;
> ...


3 July 2017


----------



## timmy31 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi guys. 
FYI finally my visa is granted! I applied in March 2017 (onshore) and I'd waited for 23 months total til a case officer was assigned. I was asked for several additional docs including a new police check and then I've received the visa in a week since I submitted that. I waited a total of 24 months.
Hope this will help someone.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

timmy31 said:


> Hi guys.
> FYI finally my visa is granted! I applied in March 2017 (onshore) and I'd waited for 23 months total til a case officer was assigned. I was asked for several additional docs including a new police check and then I've received the visa in a week since I submitted that. I waited a total of 24 months.
> Hope this will help someone.


Great news and good to hear something positive. Congratulations


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

timmy31 said:


> Hi guys.
> FYI finally my visa is granted! I applied in March 2017 (onshore) and I'd waited for 23 months total til a case officer was assigned. I was asked for several additional docs including a new police check and then I've received the visa in a week since I submitted that. I waited a total of 24 months.
> Hope this will help someone.


That's amazing news, congratulations!!!!
Can't believe they asked for another police check, it's so cheeky! What countries did you need it for, just Aus? Also, what extra documents did they ask for?
Many congrats again!!


----------



## timmy31 (Jun 28, 2018)

laurenk said:


> That's amazing news, congratulations!!!!
> Can't believe they asked for another police check, it's so cheeky! What countries did you need it for, just Aus? Also, what extra documents did they ask for?
> Many congrats again!!


Thanks Vinny and Lauren!
I was asked to submit; * New police check (AU only as my previous police check had expired) *Health insurance *Evidence of relationship (Basically rewrote about our commitment to each other and attached related new evidences e.g. Recent joint bank statements and additional letters from family and friends etc.)


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

timmy31 said:


> Thanks Vinny and Lauren!
> I was asked to submit; * New police check (AU only as my previous police check had expired) *Health insurance *Evidence of relationship (Basically rewrote about our commitment to each other and attached related new evidences e.g. Recent joint bank statements and additional letters from family and friends etc.)


Did you give a lot of evidence in your original application?
So glad to hear you were asked to provide extra evidence instead of declining it. That gives me hope as i worry we didn't give enough in our application


----------



## timmy31 (Jun 28, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Did you give a lot of evidence in your original application?
> So glad to hear you were asked to provide extra evidence instead of declining it. That gives me hope as i worry we didn't give enough in our application


I think we did provide a decent amount of evidence but I don't think it was a lot. We tried to make it as simple as possible.
I don't think they can decline your application without asking you for an update after waiting so long. At least they will need a new AU police check for sure LOL I hope the waiting time will be reduced and you will get the visa soon.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 21, 2018)

timmy31 said:


> Hi guys.
> FYI finally my visa is granted! I applied in March 2017 (onshore) and I'd waited for 23 months total til a case officer was assigned. I was asked for several additional docs including a new police check and then I've received the visa in a week since I submitted that. I waited a total of 24 months.
> Hope this will help someone.


Congrats Timmy! Really good news.

Can I just ask...did it only take a week from them receiving all of the additional documents, or did they ask more questions once you had sent them? I was only asked to provide a police check and a medicare card and it has now been two weeks since I sent them. Haven't had any contact other than confirmation that my email was received.


----------



## timmy31 (Jun 28, 2018)

ryanb said:


> Congrats Timmy! Really good news.
> 
> Can I just ask...did it only take a week from them receiving all of the additional documents, or did they ask more questions once you had sent them? I was only asked to provide a police check and a medicare card and it has now been two weeks since I sent them. Haven't had any contact other than confirmation that my email was received.


Thanks Ryanb.
I only submitted additional docs then the next time I heard from them was receiving a granted letter.

I can only assume the process difference between you and me is that I'm not entitled medicare/ don't have a medicare card.

Hope you will hear from them soon!


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Wait time is now 25-26 months! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Wait time is now 25-26 months! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I saw. I can't believe it. Didn't think it could get much worse


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Immi website updated the wait times on 22 May and they haven't extended, thank god!! So they're still sat on 25-26 months.

Anyone been assigned a CO yet, or received any news, good or bad?


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

Immi website still showing for me: Last updated: 26 April 2019 (for month ending 31 March 2019)


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Serg said:


> Immi website still showing for me: Last updated: 26 April 2019 (for month ending 31 March 2019)


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...and-citizen-family-relationship-temporary-461


----------



## Serg (Nov 12, 2018)

Ohh thanks,

I was looking at the global processing times page, not the 461 visa page:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> Immi website updated the wait times on 22 May and they haven't extended, thank god!! So they're still sat on 25-26 months.
> 
> Anyone been assigned a CO yet, or received any news, good or bad?


Nothing nothing


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

ARGHHHHHHH processing time has been updated to 26-27 months now. I could scream!!!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

laurenk said:


> ARGHHHHHHH processing time has been updated to 26-27 months now. I could scream!!!


I feel like this is just going to keep happening. We'll never get our applications processed. 
I've been reading about people on bridging visas for years longer than us.


----------



## jpio25 (Aug 12, 2018)

laurenk said:


> ARGHHHHHHH processing time has been updated to 26-27 months now. I could scream!!!


I know right!! When I applied in June 2017, it said around 8 months processing. The most frustrating thing is that every time we reach the "new processing time", they increase it! When I got to 8 months, they changed to 12. When I got to 12 they changed to 15. I don't understand how they can do this. Shouldn't it be those who applied at that time (8 months) should have theirs looked at by then? I mean, why is it not first come first served right. So like we are subjected to the same waiting time as someone who applied yesterday! It's so ridiculous I have no where else to vent!! I definitely feel your pain!


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

Vinny85283 said:


> I feel like this is just going to keep happening. We'll never get our applications processed.
> I've been reading about people on bridging visas for years longer than us.


Hi! I feel the same way. The processing time has become ridiculous, especially if you are already onshore and have no working or restricted working rights. The immigration department might as well tell us outright that we are not welcome in Australia instead of making us believe our applications will be considered. I'm already making plans to leave - no point staying here really. I don't even know if I will ever be able to work and contribute. I wonder how many applications "disappear" from the queue every year not because they have been processed, but because applicants give up.


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Anytime123 said:


> Hi! I feel the same way. The processing time has become ridiculous, especially if you are already onshore and have no working or restricted working rights. The immigration department might as well tell us outright that we are not welcome in Australia instead of making us believe our applications will be considered. I'm already making plans to leave - no point staying here really. I don't even know if I will ever be able to work and contribute. I wonder how many applications "disappear" from the queue every year not because they have been processed, but because applicants give up.


Hang in there, it will happen - it will just take some time.
I've spent the last two years training myself to look at the wait as a positive thing. The longer they take to approve it, the further away the five years is up and i have to apply for another one. If it was approved the month i applied, i'd already have been on the visa for two years, this way, i still have 5+ years to wait.
Don't get me wrong, it SUCKS and i don't feel so positively about it every day, but i try my best to.


----------



## leah04 (Jun 25, 2013)

ryanb said:


> Just an update from me:
> 
> I received a request for more information (new police check, evidence of Medicare) on Friday 15th April. Application submitted in June 2017. After receiving a call from the department and asking a few questions, it seems that the process from here is quick and straightforward.
> 
> For those of you saying you have recently applied or are around the year mark, buckle yourselves in for a long wait! Remember you can easily get a Bridging Visa B for overseas travel (I have done this 3 times) and you can write to the department for permission to work. Best of luck to you all.


Could you let me know 
a) how you applied for the Bridging Visa B (by post/online? I can't apply online because I applied for my original Visa by post which I'm assuming everyone else did, but I can't seem to confirm this with anyone)

b) how long it took for them to process? I'm currently waiting for a new Passport and have less than two weeks before I am meant to fly so I am freaking out if this is going to be enough time for them to process.

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

leah04 said:


> Could you let me know
> a) how you applied for the Bridging Visa B (by post/online? I can't apply online because I applied for my original Visa by post which I'm assuming everyone else did, but I can't seem to confirm this with anyone)
> 
> b) how long it took for them to process? I'm currently waiting for a new Passport and have less than two weeks before I am meant to fly so I am freaking out if this is going to be enough time for them to process.
> ...


I applied via post - it was my only option.
It took three days to my recollection. I sent it express mail to speed up the process. I think they will probably see the dates of travel on your form and authorise it quickl. I wouldn't worry


----------



## leah04 (Jun 25, 2013)

laurenk said:


> I applied via post - it was my only option.
> It took three days to my recollection. I sent it express mail to speed up the process. I think they will probably see the dates of travel on your form and authorise it quickl. I wouldn't worry


Thanks so much for replying Lauren - I am literally not sleeping and having the craziest anxiety as I've already book flights for myself and my partner and all of our accommodation has been booked in Canada. Was on the phone with Aus Immigration for nearly an hour yesterday who told me they wouldn't guarantee I'd get it in time.


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

I am so angry with my migration agent/lawyer right now.

I applied for my 461 in June 2017. In August 2018 i emailed immigration asking for an update on my visa status. I received a generic auto-response informing we they wouldn't provide updates unless i had exceeded the wait time.
Yesterday i emailed again asking for an update. I explained when i applied the wait time was 7-9 months, now it is 26-27 months so i feel due to me exceeding the original wait time, i deserve some information.

Today i received an email from immigration informing me they emailed my lawyer requesting further information on 9 June 2019 and they are not able to provide me information because i have the lawyer - so only they can communicate.
I sent an email to my lawyer questioning why i hadn't been informed of this, and asked what further information they need.
To me this appears that i have been assigned a case officer and my application has been opened.
In the month since they emailed my lawyer, we could have provided the further infromation and potentially been granted the visa. ARGH i'm so frustated with them! What exactly am i paying for, when they can't even tell me immigration have been in touch!!!
Rant over!!

So, has anyone else who applied around June 2017 been assigned a case officer, or heard anything yet??


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I can imagine how frustrated you are!
Good info for others reading this Lauren - I wouldn't have known you couldn't enquire about your own application if you're using an agent.
Hopefully the fact that there was contact means some progress... CONTACT AT LAST &#128518;
I've my fingers crossed for you.
I'm a month behind you application wise



laurenk said:


> I am so angry with my migration agent/lawyer right now.
> 
> I applied for my 461 in June 2017. In August 2018 i emailed immigration asking for an update on my visa status. I received a generic auto-response informing we they wouldn't provide updates unless i had exceeded the wait time.
> Yesterday i emailed again asking for an update. I explained when i applied the wait time was 7-9 months, now it is 26-27 months so i feel due to me exceeding the original wait time, i deserve some information.
> ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I made contact in March 2018 and March 2019, received automatic email both times


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vinny85283 said:


> I can imagine how frustrated you are!
> Good info for others reading this Lauren - I wouldn't have known you couldn't enquire about your own application if you're using an agent.
> Hopefully the fact that there was contact means some progress... CONTACT AT LAST &#128518;
> I've my fingers crossed for you.
> I'm a month behind you application wise


Thank you. I've requested information from my lawyer via email and phone and i've been told they'll get in touch this morning - will keep you all posted


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Just letting you know immigration requested:
Another police check for the time spent waiting for the visa application to be opened
Further evidence of our relationship - trips together, holidays etc
Joint bank statement for the last three months

That was sent on Thursday so fingers crossed i'll get the visa within the next two weeks, i'm hopeing.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh wow! Progress! Delighted for you Lauren. Here's hoping it'll all be over another five years (7 years... &#128521; ) very soon.
I'm expecting to get a new police check request, no idea what evidence I'll be asked for when I'm not with my kiwi ex girlfriend any more



laurenk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just letting you know immigration requested:
> Another police check for the time spent waiting for the visa application to be opened
> ...


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vinny85283 said:


> Oh wow! Progress! Delighted for you Lauren. Here's hoping it'll all be over another five years (7 years... &#128521; ) very soon.
> I'm expecting to get a new police check request, no idea what evidence I'll be asked for when I'm not with my kiwi ex girlfriend any more


It would have been even better if my lawyers actually saw the email requesting further info in June when it was sent  I could have the visa by now but oh well, no point living with anger.
Will let you know once it's been approved


----------



## rajbir123 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello everyone... I applied for 461 on 5 of this month at ahc delhi,so i am definitely at bottom of pile. on 15 of this month i got email asking for medical and pcc..isnt it too early??i am confused its good or bad?plz reply


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

rajbir123 said:


> Hello everyone... I applied for 461 on 5 of this month at ahc delhi,so i am definitely at bottom of pile. on 15 of this month i got email asking for medical and pcc..isnt it too early??i am confused its good or bad?plz reply


That's great! Processing times vary depending on the country you apply in


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes I've had zero contact for 25 months so I'd say that is a very good sign



rajbir123 said:


> Hello everyone... I applied for 461 on 5 of this month at ahc delhi,so i am definitely at bottom of pile. on 15 of this month i got email asking for medical and pcc..isnt it too early??i am confused its good or bad?plz reply


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vinny85283 said:


> Yes I've had zero contact for 25 months so I'd say that is a very good sign


Still nothing??


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

my visa was just approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trex1985 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thought I'd share my story as I read a lot of mis-information out there. 

I am from Ireland. My wife is from NZ. 
I came to Aus on a WHV, aged 34. 
Previously lived in NZ for 4 years and Ireland married for 1. 
Landed June 12 2019. 
Started a job a week later. Digital Marketing Manager with a start up. Salary 110k.

I applied via post for my 461 and received my receipt and bridging visa A 3 days later 

My WHV work restrictions carried over. Presume this is all automated. 
Filled out a 1445 and got a letter from employer, supporting my application. Outlined why I wanted to lift restrictions. Highlighted the 461 waiting times and supporting myself + contributing to aus economy. 
1 week later. Work restrictions were lifted on WHV and BVA. 

Now I just wait and I can apply for a BVB to travel. 

All fairly painless. 
Every "Expert" I've talked to made the process out to be some dark magic. Honestly, the easiest and quickest immigration process I've ever encountered.


----------



## Kaitlin_Y (Nov 30, 2018)

laurenk said:


> my visa was just approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats! Lauren. What a great news!!!!!! I'm feeling delighted and excited for you, hopefully mine can be approved when reaching 2 years mark. Applied march 2018


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Zero still

:-[



laurenk said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I've had zero contact for 25 months so I'd say that is a very good sign
> ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I can't believe it!
Amazing news congratulations. Thanks for all the fellowship and support

See you in five years!!! &#128584;



laurenk said:


> my visa was just approved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

That's great about the work restrictions. It seems to be fairly easy to have them lifted, anecdotally anyway. I've found my three or four BVB I've had have been granted very quickly, one of them for six months. 
It has however been very unsettling to be on a bridging visa for two years, and for a five year visa.
My initial 461 - 7 years ago now - was granted within two weeks. It's been a frustrating wait this time around.



trex1985 said:


> Thought I'd share my story as I read a lot of mis-information out there.
> 
> I am from Ireland. My wife is from NZ.
> I came to Aus on a WHV, aged 34.
> ...


----------



## trex1985 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks Vinny. Yeah very happy to get over the stress of this first hurdle and makes me feel a bit more comfortable being here.

I suppose the long wait is the actual visa I applied for. See how that goes!



Vinny85283 said:


> That's great about the work restrictions. It seems to be fairly easy to have them lifted, anecdotally anyway. I've found my three or four BVB I've had have been granted very quickly, one of them for six months.
> It has however been very unsettling to be on a bridging visa for two years, and for a five year visa.
> My initial 461 - 7 years ago now - was granted within two weeks. It's been a frustrating wait this time around.


----------



## CherylB (Aug 8, 2019)

I chose to do everything myself. Has anyone else done this? How long did it take to get any further information outside of the email saying application received and bridging visa approved?


----------



## laurenk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vinny85283 said:


> I can't believe it!
> Amazing news congratulations. Thanks for all the fellowship and support
> 
> See you in five years!!! &#128584;


When did you apply again, i can't remember? Keep hounding immigration and they may reply, like they randomly did with me after i got shirty with them


----------



## trex1985 (Aug 6, 2019)

Doing it myself. Application started 4 weeks ago.

BVA and job restrictions lifted. It's fairly straight forward in my situation.



CherylB said:


> I chose to do everything myself. Has anyone else done this? How long did it take to get any further information outside of the email saying application received and bridging visa approved?


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

rajbir123 said:


> Hello everyone... I applied for 461 on 5 of this month at ahc delhi,so i am definitely at bottom of pile. on 15 of this month i got email asking for medical and pcc..isnt it too early??i am confused its good or bad?plz reply


Late reply but processing can be very fast overseas. I got my 461 in two days in Canada.

India is usually slow though from what I've read.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Early July 2017
I've never received a reply when I've asked for an update



laurenk said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it!
> ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes I did it myself too. It's simple enough if you're organised



CherylB said:


> I chose to do everything myself. Has anyone else done this? How long did it take to get any further information outside of the email saying application received and bridging visa approved?


----------



## CherylB (Aug 8, 2019)

I am very organized... Just wondering how long am I going to have to wait to hear anything... I so far have only received the email that they got my application and that I got approved for a BVA... Also in the process of getting my no work rights removed...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

That's all I ever got. 25 months...



CherylB said:


> I am very organized... Just wondering how long am I going to have to wait to hear anything... I so far have only received the email that they got my application and that I got approved for a BVA... Also in the process of getting my no work rights removed...


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

laurenk said:


> Hang in there, it will happen - it will just take some time.
> I've spent the last two years training myself to look at the wait as a positive thing. The longer they take to approve it, the further away the five years is up and i have to apply for another one. If it was approved the month i applied, i'd already have been on the visa for two years, this way, i still have 5+ years to wait.
> Don't get me wrong, it SUCKS and i don't feel so positively about it every day, but i try my best to.


Hi! 
Just wanted to congratulate you on getting your visa! And to say thank you for encouraging me to remain positive! 
Still... I don't think I will ever see my visa ever approved... I am not planning to stay in Australia for more than 3 years, and at the rate it's going, by the time my case is opened, the processing time will probably be 36 months!! (I applied mid-2018) Ironically, now I kind of fear it will be processed just a few months before I leave, which means I'll have to get police checks, etc. done and take someone else's spot for nothing.


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

trex1985 said:


> Thought I'd share my story as I read a lot of mis-information out there.
> 
> I am from Ireland. My wife is from NZ.
> I came to Aus on a WHV, aged 34.
> ...


Hi! 
Thank you for sharing your experience! I was just wondering: does your wife earn a good salary? I am very frustrated by having a "no work" restriction on my BVA and being out of work for so long. Since my husband is on a decent salary, I thought I could not apply for the restriction to be lifted. Still, life in Sydney is quite expensive.
Does anyone have a similar experience? Is the immigration dept more flexible considering the long waiting times?


----------



## trex1985 (Aug 6, 2019)

My wife earns around 100k. Combined we are on a healthy income but none of this was questioned btw.

My understanding is, the work restrictions can be lifted IF you have applied for a partner visa that would allow you to work if approved.

I don't know your situation but if there were some 6 month restriction on work then I think you'd be fine requesting the lift.

If there is a block on work then you have nothing to lose in applying for a lift on work restrictions.



Anytime123 said:


> Hi!
> Thank you for sharing your experience! I was just wondering: does your wife earn a good salary? I am very frustrated by having a "no work" restriction on my BVA and being out of work for so long. Since my husband is on a decent salary, I thought I could not apply for the restriction to be lifted. Still, life in Sydney is quite expensive.
> Does anyone have a similar experience? Is the immigration dept more flexible considering the long waiting times?


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

trex1985 said:


> My wife earns around 100k. Combined we are on a healthy income but none of this was questioned btw.
> 
> My understanding is, the work restrictions can be lifted IF you have applied for a partner visa that would allow you to work if approved.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply! Very interesting. I thought it could only be lifted in case of financial hardship. I will definitely talk to my migration agent about it then! (they have not been very helpful I must say...) I was not eligible for a work & holiday visa and arrived on a visitor visa, but it's still worth a try.


----------



## KC24 (Feb 5, 2019)

Application lodged on 13 March 2019 in London, granted 20 August 2019! All the best everyone!


----------



## rajbir123 (Jul 30, 2019)

I applied for my 461 in july this year..my husband is in australia.can i apply for tourist visa now to visit him for a month so..please advice..


----------



## Haydo (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi all! My partner applied for the 461 early Aug 2017 and applied within Australia. Still waiting on the visa which is very frustrating. Completed all forms and have lived together 6+ years, any others still waiting the full 26-28 months plus? Also congrats to anyone who has been granted recently 🙂 
Thanks


----------



## Haydo (Aug 29, 2019)

rajbir123 said:


> I applied for my 461 in july this year..my husband is in australia.can i apply for tourist visa now to visit him for a month so..please advice..
> We think you can apply for the instant tourist visa and travel yes, but don't be surprised if this makes the processing on your 461 even longer. As we've had a bad experience with the tourist visa.
> Cheers


----------



## Katehul (Aug 30, 2019)

Haydo said:


> Hi all! My partner applied for the 461 early Aug 2017 and applied within Australia. Still waiting on the visa which is very frustrating. Completed all forms and have lived together 6+ years, any others still waiting the full 26-28 months plus? Also congrats to anyone who has been granted recently &#128578;
> Thanks


Hello

I applied 3rd July 2017 and have yet to hear anything, I've just been granted my third Bridging Visa B to leave the country and that's until the middle of February 2020. It's definitely been a looooong wait, I came over here on a ETA visa so I haven't been able to work in that time. I am a member of a 461 group on Facebook and a lady had applied 2 weeks before me and has just had it granted so it should be close to our turn. It's slightly frustrating that people applying in London, Auckland etc are having it granted within 6/12 months! Just keeping my fingers crossed I will hear something soon but I do wonder if I've just pushed myself back further by applying for another Bridging Visa.


----------



## Haydo (Aug 29, 2019)

Please ignore my post about the tourist visa


----------



## Haydo (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry I'm not sure my last response was accurate. My partner thinks you should not apply for the tourist visa at all. Sorry I wasn't much help.



Haydo said:


> Hi all! My partner applied for the 461 early Aug 2017 and applied within Australia. Still waiting on the visa which is very frustrating. Completed all forms and have lived together 6+ years, any others still waiting the full 26-28 months plus? Also congrats to anyone who has been granted recently &#128578;
> Thanks


----------



## Haydo (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, well fingers crossed applying for the BVBs doesn't have any effect on the processing times.. Also cheers for letting us know about the lady who's had hers granted. Thanks again &#128578;



Katehul said:


> Haydo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! My partner applied for the 461 early Aug 2017 and applied within Australia. Still waiting on the visa which is very frustrating. Completed all forms and have lived together 6+ years, any others still waiting the full 26-28 months plus? Also congrats to anyone who has been granted recently &#128578;
> ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have almost the exact same timing as you- both application and BVB.
I do wonder if all my BVBs have actually delayed processing (on my fourth BVB, until February 2020)
I hope not. I'll post if I have any updates.
What's the Facebook group called?



Katehul said:


> Haydo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! My partner applied for the 461 early Aug 2017 and applied within Australia. Still waiting on the visa which is very frustrating. Completed all forms and have lived together 6+ years, any others still waiting the full 26-28 months plus? Also congrats to anyone who has been granted recently &#128578;
> ...


----------



## Katehul (Aug 30, 2019)

Vinny85283 said:


> I have almost the exact same timing as you- both application and BVB.
> I do wonder if all my BVBs have actually delayed processing (on my fourth BVB, until February 2020)
> I hope not. I'll post if I have any updates.
> What's the Facebook group called.
> ...


----------



## Katehul (Aug 30, 2019)

Since leaving the last post someone has commented on the Facebook page who applied in September 2017 and they’ve just had contact asking for another AFP check... that does make me think that the bridging visa B delays things.


----------



## Zozo (Sep 25, 2018)

Katehul said:


> Since leaving the last post someone has commented on the Facebook page who applied in September 2017 and they've just had contact asking for another AFP check... that does make me think that the bridging visa B delays things.


I don't think it affects it to be honest. I think it's more they get allocated out to case workers and some case workers are moving faster than others.


----------



## Zozo (Sep 25, 2018)

Just sharing some information I learnt this week to people:

-if your partner is eligible for PR under the 189 New Zealand Stream, you are able to apply for this whilst waiting on your 461 application (even if on a bridging visa)

Wish I’d known this a year ago as would nearly have PR now but it might help other people


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info



Katehul said:


> Since leaving the last post someone has commented on the Facebook page who applied in September 2017 and they've just had contact asking for another AFP check... that does make me think that the bridging visa B delays things.


----------



## Katehul (Aug 30, 2019)

I got my first contact a couple of days ago, I’ve been asked to send in up to date police checks and some more ongoing evidence of our relationship. I’ve got 28 days to send it all in before hopefully a decision will be made.


----------



## rhmc (Aug 12, 2018)

Katehul said:


> I got my first contact a couple of days ago, I've been asked to send in up to date police checks and some more ongoing evidence of our relationship. I've got 28 days to send it all in before hopefully a decision will be made.


Good news!
When did you apply?


----------



## Zozo (Sep 25, 2018)

Processing times have gone down from last month 

26-27 months now


----------



## surjeet01 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi did anyone get any updates?
i have been waiting from past 26.5 months.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Same timeframe for me, nothing yet



surjeet01 said:


> Hi did anyone get any updates?
> i have been waiting from past 26.5 months.


----------



## jpio25 (Aug 12, 2018)

Vinny85283 said:


> Same timeframe for me, nothing yet


I applied July 2017. They contacted me August 2019 for more details (police cert, proof of ongoing relationship). I sent everything in and my visa was granted 27 Sep 2019. Yours should come soon, good luck!


----------



## surjeet01 (Nov 21, 2016)

jillkimberly said:


> I applied July 2017. They contacted me August 2019 for more details (police cert, proof of ongoing relationship). I sent everything in and my visa was granted 27 Sep 2019. Yours should come soon, good luck!


hi
what date did they receive you application?
they received mine on 13th july onshore.


----------



## jpio25 (Aug 12, 2018)

surjeet01 said:


> hi
> what date did they receive you application?
> they received mine on 13th july onshore.


They received mine on 4th July 2017 onshore. You still haven't heard anything? It could be different if you are from a high risk country or if you didn't send in all the required documents. Mine was a low risk country and I sent a decision ready application except for the police cert (because it only lasts 12 months so I didn't want to send it too early and let it expire).


----------



## surjeet01 (Nov 21, 2016)

jillkimberly said:


> They received mine on 4th July 2017 onshore. You still haven't heard anything? It could be different if you are from a high risk country or if you didn't send in all the required documents. Mine was a low risk country and I sent a decision ready application except for the police cert (because it only lasts 12 months so I didn't want to send it too early and let it expire).


i have sent them a lot of documents and i have been sending them updates also but never received any email from them. i sent them a email today again. they never requested anything not even a case officer have been assigned to my file yet? So annoying


----------



## jpio25 (Aug 12, 2018)

surjeet01 said:


> i have sent them a lot of documents and i have been sending them updates also but never received any email from them. i sent them a email today again. they never requested anything not even a case officer have been assigned to my file yet? So annoying


I also never received emails from them even though I sent about 10 asking what the status was. They only answered one time, in February 2019, they said that they were currently processing applications from Feb 2017. After that reply, I stopped contacting them altogether. And then they requested for the police cert in Aug. So I sent a few emails. First I sent more proof of ongoing relationship. Then a few weeks later I sent Australian police cert. Then weeks later Singapore police cert. They didn't reply anything, but they granted the visa within 1.5 months. So silence from them doesn't mean that they forgot about you. Just be patient. Good luck!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

That's great to hear thanks Jill and congratulations



jillkimberly said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > Same timeframe for me, nothing yet
> ...


----------



## Katehul (Aug 30, 2019)

They received my application on the 3rd July 2017, I was contacted on the 10th September 2019 asking for up to date information, I had 28 days to send it in. I sent in my police checks yesterday and was planning on sending in a whole lot of documents and evidence to cover the last 2 years by the end of the week but they granted my visa today!!! Such a relief. In the 2 and a bit years I was waiting I didn’t have any contact from the office other than when I got granted bridging visas to leave the country. It seems quite a few visas have been granted recently so hopefully that means they are starting to process them a bit faster!


----------



## QueenMC (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi all, applied for my 461 Visa 13 June 2018.. approved 03 October 2019... but they refused my 23 year old daughter. even though she is 100% dependent on me as she is studying. anyone who has appealed ?? can I? as the letter said No further assessment of this visa application can be taken?


----------



## QueenMC (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi All, 
applied for my Visa 23 June 2018, case worker assigned 4 September 2019, asked for new Police clearance, and medical checks. I had 21 Days to have this done. on 24 September I was asked for proof of relationship. with photos and joint accounts and assets. On 2 October my Visa was granted. Excluding one of my children. - on the letter it said I cant review her application? and now?? do I just leave my child behind?


----------



## hagar_1 (Apr 10, 2019)

QueenMC said:


> Hi All,
> applied for my Visa 23 June 2018, case worker assigned 4 September 2019, asked for new Police clearance, and medical checks. I had 21 Days to have this done. on 24 September I was asked for proof of relationship. with photos and joint accounts and assets. On 2 October my Visa was granted. Excluding one of my children. - on the letter it said I cant review her application? and now?? do I just leave my child behind?


Hi there. At 23 years of age I think she is too old to be included as a dependent for the 461....From the Immi Australia 461 website..." Usually, your child must be under 23 years old to be included in your application. However, a child over 23 years of age can be included if they are unable to earn a living to support themselves due to physical or cognitive limitations. In this case, please provide information about the physical or cognitive limitations."

Would seem that, if she's just a student and there is no other reason that she would be considered dependent, that she might need her own visa to be able to accompany you. At this stage of your visa journey it might be best to retain the services of someone who can help you make a plan (MARA agent or immigration lawyer).


----------



## QueenMC (Oct 3, 2019)

hagar_1 said:


> Hi there. At 23 years of age I think she is too old to be included as a dependent for the 461....From the Immi Australia 461 website..." Usually, your child must be under 23 years old to be included in your application. However, a child over 23 years of age can be included if they are unable to earn a living to support themselves due to physical or cognitive limitations. In this case, please provide information about the physical or cognitive limitations."
> 
> Would seem that, if she's just a student and there is no other reason that she would be considered dependent, that she might need her own visa to be able to accompany you. At this stage of your visa journey it might be best to retain the services of someone who can help you make a plan (MARA agent or immigration lawyer).


Sadly we did use a immigration lawyer. and they advise as long as she was under 23 at the time of us lodging, she would be fine. and she was 21 and 6 mth old ath the time.


----------



## crazycc22 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi all!

(Ive also uploaded this query in a separate thread altogether).

My partner and I are applying for 461 onshore. 

In everyone's experience, must all supporting proof of our relationship be physically (printed) sent with the application? 

Alternatively, can I send via a USB or have an opportunity to upload documents on the IMMI website after application lodgement?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I sure hope so, thanks for letting us know and congratulations Kate

We applied the same week so I'm hoping for first contact soon!



Katehul said:


> They received my application on the 3rd July 2017, I was contacted on the 10th September 2019 asking for up to date information, I had 28 days to send it in. I sent in my police checks yesterday and was planning on sending in a whole lot of documents and evidence to cover the last 2 years by the end of the week but they granted my visa today!!! Such a relief. In the 2 and a bit years I was waiting I didn't have any contact from the office other than when I got granted bridging visas to leave the country. It seems quite a few visas have been granted recently so hopefully that means they are starting to process them a bit faster!


----------



## melstarkauck461 (Mar 25, 2019)

*How long after case officer requests info?*

Hi all,

I applied for my 461 visa in Auckland in April 2019. 11 days ago I was asked by the case officer to provide ongoing evidence of our relationship since April 2019 and a copy of my birth certificate.

I had 28 days to do so. I managed to collect all the evidence they needed and sent the next day. Now just waiting to hear back.

Does anyone know how long it is usually after this kind of contact before the visa is assigned?


----------



## NadsB (Oct 30, 2018)

melstarkauck461 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for my 461 visa in Auckland in April 2019. 11 days ago I was asked by the case officer to provide ongoing evidence of our relationship since April 2019 and a copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> ...


Did u receive any update @melstark?
It's been 2 weeks now since I submitted all the requested additional relationship evidence and I have heard nothing since. So stressful


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Still no contact!

Anyone else had any contact recently?



Katehul said:


> They received my application on the 3rd July 2017, I was contacted on the 10th September 2019 asking for up to date information, I had 28 days to send it in. I sent in my police checks yesterday and was planning on sending in a whole lot of documents and evidence to cover the last 2 years by the end of the week but they granted my visa today!!! Such a relief. In the 2 and a bit years I was waiting I didn't have any contact from the office other than when I got granted bridging visas to leave the country. It seems quite a few visas have been granted recently so hopefully that means they are starting to process them a bit faster!


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

Vinny85283 said:


> Still no contact!
> 
> Anyone else had any contact recently?


When did you apply? I was wondering if any applications have been processed recently, or if the "quota" has already been exhausted for this year!

Processing times have increased again: 75% 26 months; 90% 28 months.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Applied beginning of July 2017

I seem to be in the 10%



Anytime123 said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no contact!
> ...


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

Vinny85283 said:


> Applied beginning of July 2017
> 
> I seem to be in the 10%


I'm sorry to hear that! You should be next though!! Keep us updated if you get any good news!

I wonder what the current backlog is, and if the current processing times are putting people off. I applied in 2018, but I think I will leave to go back home before getting my visa (and withdraw my application).


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

That will be a shame if it happens. Putting in the application is a lot of work.

I think perhaps there's also an amount of people applying without a valid case as they know it will take at least two years before they get refused. Hopefully I'm near the end of the backlog.

I do wonder if it's slower processing for those on 461 who are no longer in the relationship, but there have been people on here in the same situation as me who've had theirs processed so I may be over thinking it!



Anytime123 said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied beginning of July 2017
> ...


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

Vinny85283 said:


> That will be a shame if it happens. Putting in the application is a lot of work.
> 
> I think perhaps there's also an amount of people applying without a valid case as they know it will take at least two years before they get refused. Hopefully I'm near the end of the backlog.
> 
> I do wonder if it's slower processing for those on 461 who are no longer in the relationship, but there have been people on here in the same situation as me who've had theirs processed so I may be over thinking it!


Did you apply onshore, in Sydney or Melbourne? My understanding it that it takes longer here, and it has probably nothing to do with no longer being in the relationship.

My case is really straightforward (married for years, children, both me and my husband well qualified, healthy, enough savings...) but it does not seem to help. I feel frustrated to see that offshore applications seem to be processed much faster.

That is annoying if people apply just to get the BVA and stay longer... anyway I have lost hope. It will probably be another year before they process all the remaining 2017 applications, and start on the 2018.


----------



## Srussell (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi guys! I applied onshore on 7 Sep 2017, right now at 26 months. Called immigration two weeks ago and the lady checked my application (gave her my application ID) and she can see that it is still “being processed” and they don’t need anything from me at this moment. Have not done medical check or police checks. Basically nothing since I applied. My case is straightforward, received the visa when I was 15 (stepfather is Kiwi) so see no reason for them to deny. Just don’t understand why it’s taking forever and it’s not good news if some people who applied few months before me is not approved yet. Them increasing it to 26-28 months is very discouraging too. Was hoping I could get my visa before Xmas but now not too sure.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the update.

What number did you call?



Srussell said:


> Hi guys! I applied onshore on 7 Sep 2017, right now at 26 months. Called immigration two weeks ago and the lady checked my application (gave her my application ID) and she can see that it is still "being processed" and they don't need anything from me at this moment. Have not done medical check or police checks. Basically nothing since I applied. My case is straightforward, received the visa when I was 15 (stepfather is Kiwi) so see no reason for them to deny. Just don't understand why it's taking forever and it's not good news if some people who applied few months before me is not approved yet. Them increasing it to 26-28 months is very discouraging too. Was hoping I could get my visa before Xmas but now not too sure.


----------



## Srussell (Nov 20, 2019)

131 881
Wish there is a way to call the Nz centre directly



Vinny85283 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> What number did you call?
> 
> ...


----------



## Srussell (Nov 20, 2019)

Just got off the phone from immigration and the lady checked my application after informing her of the new processing time. She said there’s been some “recent activity” with my application (whatever that means). I asked if she can tell me if I’ve been assigned a case officer/team yet and she can’t disclose that information.
Better than nothing I suppose. Highly recommend you guys to call them and give them your details to see your application if you’re in the 26-28 months bracket.


----------



## Srussell (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi guys, Department of Home Affairs called me back shortly after I got off the phone. He began asking questions about my relationship to the New Zealand citizen, whether I have been working (have not worked since I got here), whether I am still living at home (yes), do I pay for boarding (no, I am completely financially dependent on my parents) and if I am disabled (no).
So when I applied for the visa, my parents called immigration to see if I can still be dependent on them. I was 21/22. Since I was below 23, they said it is fine for me to apply for the visa. I just finished uni at that stage and was living in Singapore. Moved back with my parents as I have no place to go. Talking to the guy on the phone, he said that I don't satisfy some requirements that will allow them to give me the visa. Mainly since I am able-bodied and above the age of 23. I had the 461 visa in 2011 but it expired in 2016. To visit my family from uni I applied for two ETAs. This is also not ideal for the visa being approved.
I am just bloody frustrated at that phone call because none of this information was available to me when I applied for the visa. I contacted the NZ centre many times about my age and they did not respond. Called immigration and they told me the NZ centre should look at my age when I applied which was 21/22. Now the possibility that my visa might be refused because they extended the processing time since I applied for the visa back in 2017 is frustrating. 
He is going to send me an email today or tomorrow asking me for more information etc. Will update. He advises I talk to an immigration agent about my other possibilities in the event my visa is refused. 
God, I am at my wit's end.


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

Srussell said:


> Hi guys, Department of Home Affairs called me back shortly after I got off the phone. He began asking questions about my relationship to the New Zealand citizen, whether I have been working (have not worked since I got here), whether I am still living at home (yes), do I pay for boarding (no, I am completely financially dependent on my parents) and if I am disabled (no).
> So when I applied for the visa, my parents called immigration to see if I can still be dependent on
> them. I was 21/22. Since I was below 23, they said it is fine for me to apply for the visa. I just finished uni at that stage and was living in Singapore. Moved back with my parents as I have no place to go. Talking to the guy on the phone, he said that I don't satisfy some requirements that will allow them to give me the visa. Mainly since I am able-bodied and above the age of 23. I had the 461 visa in 2011 but it expired in 2016. To visit my family from uni I applied for two ETAs. This is also not ideal for the visa being approved.
> I am just bloody frustrated at that phone call because none of this information was available to me when I applied for the visa. I contacted the NZ centre many times about my age and they did not respond. Called immigration and they told me the NZ centre should look at my age when I applied which was 21/22. Now the possibility that my visa might be refused because they extended the processing time since I applied for the visa back in 2017 is frustrating.
> ...


Hi! 
I'm really sorry to hear your story, it sounds so frustrating! It does not seem fair that your visa should be refused because the processing times keep getting longer... 
Hope you get a positive answer or at least that you find another way to stay with your family!


----------



## Srussell (Nov 20, 2019)

Thank you! I do hope they see my side and grant me the visa considering how attached I am to my family. Just have to wait for this email tomorrow and see where I can go from there.



Anytime123 said:


> Hi!
> I'm really sorry to hear your story, it sounds so frustrating! It does not seem fair that your visa should be refused because the processing times keep getting longer...
> Hope you get a positive answer or at least that you find another way to stay with your family!


----------



## Srussell (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi guys, happy New Years! Just to let you all know my visa was refused today. It’s frustrating After waiting for two years but I can’t do much at this stage. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

Has anyone successfully applied for a mortgage with a 461 visa? If so, with which bank? My wife had no problems until we told them it was 461 and then they withdrew the approval. 😞 Like we don't have enough hurdles with this visa already


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Canaus said:


> Has anyone successfully applied for a mortgage with a 461 visa? If so, with which bank? My wife had no problems until we told them it was 461 and then they withdrew the approval. &#128542; Like we don't have enough hurdles with this visa already


So sorry to hear that.
I've been knocked back for a job I'd been told was mine because their policy is to only take people with more than 5 years left on their visa.
Bridging visa now 28 months and counting...


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Srussell said:


> Hi guys, happy New Years! Just to let you all know my visa was refused today. It's frustrating After waiting for two years but I can't do much at this stage. Good luck to everyone!


Did they say why it was refused?

I'm still waiting to hear from someone. I applied July 2018.


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

Srussell said:


> Hi guys, happy New Years! Just to let you all know my visa was refused today. It's frustrating After waiting for two years but I can't do much at this stage. Good luck to everyone!


Hi! Sorry to hear about the bad news regarding your visa... and the time it took to give you a clear answer...


----------



## Anytime123 (May 22, 2019)

Vinny85283 said:


> So sorry to hear that.
> I've been knocked back for a job I'd been told was mine because their policy is to only take people with more than 5 years left on their visa.
> Bridging visa now 28 months and counting...


Processing times have gone up again:

75% of visas processed 30 months 
90% of visas processed 31 months

I suspect they are not processing any applications at the moment and the processing times will keep going up... we have not heard any one getting their visa approved on this forum for a while? Any good news, anyone?


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Anytime123 said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry to hear that.
> ...


I'm 31 months ago and suspect you are correct. Have not heard anything that whole time


----------



## Rg20 (Feb 24, 2020)

*About my application*

Hi, how are uh? actually I wanna take advise about my application. I deported from New Zealand last year. Is I m eligible to apply for 461 visa.


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

I recently tried renewing my Medicare and was told I was ineligible. Anyone had similar issues?

I’m from the UK so it’s a reciprocal country. Im currently on a bridging visa waiting on my 461. 

I took in my bridging visa and was asked for anything more recent. How can I have anything more recent?!


----------



## kiwi_sparkles (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Guys

We applied last week - 18 March 2020 - for my husband's 461 - sent application to the UK embassy as we're in London. 

Current processing time, 32 months. Yikes. And that's before you take COVID-19 into account. So, I suspect we are going to be waiting a while. 

Anyone had their 461 approved recently? I'm worried they put all the applications into a pile and never look at them again!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I had difficulty renewing mine too recently.
I went in to the Medicare office to renew and I brought my most recent bridging A but got refused as it didn't have an end date. 
I went back in with a copy of my last Bridging B - this was accepted as it had an end date, but my Medicare card is only valid for less than 6 months, that's until the end date of the Bridging B.

I've been here for 8 years, have not had a Medicare card for probably half that time.



jakep88 said:


> I recently tried renewing my Medicare and was told I was ineligible. Anyone had similar issues?
> 
> I'm from the UK so it's a reciprocal country. Im currently on a bridging visa waiting on my 461.
> 
> I took in my bridging visa and was asked for anything more recent. How can I have anything more recent?!


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

It's been a long time - last year - since I heard of anyone getting their visa processed. 
But it was definitely a lot quicker offshore last I saw!



kiwi_sparkles said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We applied last week - 18 March 2020 - for my husband's 461 - sent application to the UK embassy as we're in London.
> 
> ...


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Vinny85283 said:


> I had difficulty renewing mine too recently.
> I went in to the Medicare office to renew and I brought my most recent bridging A but got refused as it didn't have an end date.
> I went back in with a copy of my last Bridging B - this was accepted as it had an end date, but my Medicare card is only valid for less than 6 months, that's until the end date of the Bridging B.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll just print off all my visas and take them in and see what sticks. I'd hate for my application to be refused because I didn't have health cover.


----------



## tomar1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick question: I am currently on a Bridging visa to 461. I was previously on working holiday, so was taxed under Working Holiday Makers ATO rules. I understand I'll be taxed under the same rules on my bridging visa.

Would you happen to know if, when I have my 461 visa granted, I will be taxed under the 'normal rules' (provided in reside in Australia for 99% of the Tax Year)?

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts, 

Thank you,


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Has anyone noticed the updated processing times?

75% of applications: Unavailable due to low volume of applications.
90% of applications: Unavailable due to low volume of applications.

Does this mean they’re processing more?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jakep88 said:


> Has anyone noticed the updated processing times?
> 
> 75% of applications: Unavailable due to low volume of applications.
> 90% of applications: Unavailable due to low volume of applications.
> ...


Probably the opposite.

When they say "Unavailable due to low volume of applications.", I feel they really mean "Unavailable due to low volume of grants".

They have used the same wording for subclass 300 visa times, where they appear to have suspended grants during the COVID-19 period.


----------



## stong (Jul 29, 2019)

surjeet01 said:


> i have sent them a lot of documents and i have been sending them updates also but never received any email from them. i sent them a email today again. they never requested anything not even a case officer have been assigned to my file yet? So annoying


We submitted ours via the designated visa collection centre offshore Sept 2019. Only the offshore centre acknowledged the receipt but nothing from the Dept. While we understand it will be a long wait but a bit worried if it arrived safely. Could you be so kind to tell us which email address you sent your enquirers to?


----------



## kiwi_sparkles (Mar 21, 2020)

That post was a while ago and I'm not sure whether any email addresses are used any more.

You're having better luck than us though - we still haven't had acknowledgement of receipt. We rang the general number today to see if the application had been uploaded into the system, the call centre person still couldn't find any record of it. She said that under normal circumstances (ie if it weren't for COVID) we should have had acknowledgement within a couple of weeks of it being received.... it's been over three months now.

The payment in the Immiaccount hasn't been claimed either. Now not sure whether to re-apply or wait. So bloody annoying !


----------



## stong (Jul 29, 2019)

kiwi_sparkles said:


> That post was a while ago and I'm not sure whether any email addresses are used any more.
> 
> You're having better luck than us though - we still haven't had acknowledgement of receipt. We rang the general number today to see if the application had been uploaded into the system, the call centre person still couldn't find any record of it. She said that under normal circumstances (ie if it weren't for COVID) we should have had acknowledgement within a couple of weeks of it being received.... it's been over three months now.
> 
> The payment in the Immiaccount hasn't been claimed either. Now not sure whether to re-apply or wait. So bloody annoying !


At least u can login into your immiaccount to check whenever you want. Payment in the immiaccount can serve as some breadcrumbs tracing to your application progress. However, the receipt acknowledgement we got was from this end only. A lot could have happened from HK to arriving to the Dept. in Oz. Submission through paper form really sucks!


----------



## pixie2205 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi, Please could somebody help me? I am applying for a 461 visa, my partner (meant to be husband from tomorrow but coronavirus hit...) anyway, he is a dual UK/NZ national and I am UK - we both currently live in the UK. I have completed all the paperwork and have the attachments but where do i send it to and for the attention of who? Thank you so much to anyone who can help me with this!


----------



## kiwi_sparkles (Mar 21, 2020)

Australian High Commission 
Australia House
Strand 
London WC2B 4LA

If you're sending it by courier it should go here instead:

Australian High Commission
Attention - Department of Home Affairs
Suite 100
43 Bedford Street
London WC2E 9HA

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...fices-and-locations/offices-outside-australia


----------



## pixie2205 (Jul 10, 2020)

*thanks*



kiwi_sparkles said:


> Australian High Commission
> Australia House
> Strand
> London WC2B 4LA
> ...


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

So I guess at this stage everyone has just given up on ever getting an onshore renewal? Seems like it should be illegal to just stop processing this visa. How are they ever going to catch up.on the 3+ year backlog?


----------



## dodea (Sep 10, 2020)

Wanders into this thread....has a look around at the numbers....shakes head!

Starting the process now so thanks for the great information that I have seen so far. 

I hope I am not still here in 3 years.


----------



## dodea (Sep 10, 2020)

Those of you that have applied. Did you all fill in forms 147, 80 and 1221?


----------



## Dyamato45 (Feb 27, 2020)

I was contacted by my case officer last May for my police clearance and medical. I submitted the requirements last June. But still now nothing has been granted for my visa.

Right now, they moved the processing in Fiji not in Auckland anymore.


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Has anyone tried calling Immigration about processing times? I’m currently into month 24 and at my wits end.


----------



## MrTambok (Aug 12, 2020)

jakep88 said:


> Has anyone tried calling Immigration about processing times? I'm currently into month 24 and at my wits end.


it would appear that this is another visa not currently being processed.
on the official page "https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/new-zealand-citizen-family-relationship-temporary-461"
it says
75% of applications: Processing times are not available
90% of applications: Processing times are not available


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Just called immigration to enquire about wether it is being processed or not. Very unhelpful. Basically told me I just have to wait.

Why is it that this visa is the only one where you can’t apply online? And other visas are being processed? 

Very frustrating given that Australia and New Zealand are supposed to have such a close relationship


----------



## MrTambok (Aug 12, 2020)

The special relationship is only between Australian and New Zealand Citizens. Even permanent residents of New Zealand require a visa to come to Australia. 
As for other visas being approved, the only ones I have seen approved recently are partner visas for Australian Citizens and Permanent residents, and they seem to be in no hurry to issue them.
Even Prospective Marriage visas for Australian Citizens and Permanent residents are not being processed.
Everyone just has to wait, unfortunately I can't see things improving in a hurry.


----------



## Zozo (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey everyone

If anyone is looking at timelines, I applied in November 2017 and have just finally received contact this week asking for more information. 

It’s been about 36 months of waiting


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Zozo said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> If anyone is looking at timelines, I applied in November 2017 and have just finally received contact this week asking for more information.
> 
> It's been about 36 months of waiting


I applied 39 months ago and just last week got an email with a query. First email since I applied apart from bridging visa grants


----------



## jakep88 (Feb 12, 2018)

Applied July 2018 and finally got an email asking for updated police checks etc. hopefully approval is around the corner


----------

